# 2008 server r2 in esxi environment



## Bloodyskullz (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, lets just get this out of the way and say I am a complete n00b at this and my understanding of it is definitely going to be very limited so forgive me if I require some explaining in order to comprehend what it is you are getting at.

This is for work and I am a junior administrator (senior admin knows absolutely about this topic he trained under server 2000 and Win NT so no sense asking him) but my first time tackling such a challenge. Our environment:

2 Physical HP servers (quad Xeon, 12GB RAM) - Esxi 4.1 (latest build)
HP server 1 - 3 Server 2008 R2 Enterprise + 1 Server 2003 (our fox pro app doesn't work with 08)
HP server 2 - 2 Server 2008 R2 Enterprise + 1 Server 2003

I want to set up a back up routine every night on these servers where I get a snapshot of the vm and make a copy of the vmdx file while its running live but I am having difficulty getting started. Our ESXi license is free so therefore most if not all backup software has been rendered useless. Now I have been informed about vmware cli but its rather advanced and complicated.

Currently i have created a session file with the necessary login credentials for each esxi but after that I am stuck. Don't know where to go from there.

Any help?


----------



## Bloodyskullz (Oct 12, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## Bloodyskullz (Oct 12, 2006)

Bloodyskullz said:


> anyone?


?


----------

